# Vienna - City of Music



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Just noticed that there is no thread for Vienna - gotta change that.

Belvedere Palace (upper), Vienna by hunblende, auf Flickr

Schoenbrunn Vienna by Marc Richter, auf Flickr

Wiener Christkindlmarkt 2 by SzaboGyul4 (forceberg), auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Wiener 。City by Chih-Ching Hsieh, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Kaisermühlen, Vienna by kareszzz, auf Flickr

Wien / Vienna: DC-Tower by CBrug, auf Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Amazing city! beautiful Vienna, I gotta follow this thread, good pics


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Natural History Museum Vienna by Marc Richter, auf Flickr

Wien Vienna Universität by Alexander Pangl, auf Flickr

Graben by Ilya Burlak, auf Flickr

Belvedere, Wien by Stephan Rudolph, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Wien Vienna Stephansdom by Alexander Pangl, auf Flickr

Wien by Tania L, auf Flickr

0107_Wien by bikej0e, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Karlskirche by davidcl0nel, auf Flickr

Karlskirche by Pablo Fernández, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rob Hurson, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Arsenal Wien by Michael Dittrich, auf Flickr

Vienna 2017 by Georgios Pavlidis, auf Flickr

Belvedere palace by Zsolt Szabo, auf Flickr

Vienna 2017 by Georgios Pavlidis, auf Flickr

Urania by DS Fotowelt, auf Flickr

Wien, 1./3. Bezirk (the art of listed public gardens not far away from the core of downtown Vienna), City Park (Johannesgasse/Parkring/Am Stadtpark/Weiskirchnerstraße) by Alfred Lex, auf Flickr


----------



## El_Fer (Apr 3, 2013)

Gorgeous city!!!


----------



## Yearlie (Apr 29, 2017)

..


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Wien / Vienna (Austria): Schönbrunn by CBrug, auf Flickr

Wien / Vienna (Austria): Schönbrunn by CBrug, auf Flickr

Wien / Vienna (Austria): Schönbrunn by CBrug, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Skyline Wien by stegi_at, auf Flickr

Wien bei Nacht by Marcus Rahm, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Wien Innenstadt by Gerald Grote, auf Flickr

Wien - Vienna - Maria am Gestade by Alexander Pangl, auf Flickr

Wien - Kärntnerstraße by And Hei, auf Flickr

King of the Street by Marc Richter, auf Flickr

Christmas shopping by Marc Richter, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Modern Vienna - Donau City blue hour shot by Christian_from_Berlin, auf Flickr

"DC tower" by karel hrouzek, auf Flickr

"Vienna DC Tower" by karel hrouzek, auf Flickr

Leopoldsberg, Wien by borjairas, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Wien Vienna Ringstraße Parlament by Alexander Pangl, auf Flickr

Vienna Parliament Building by Marc Richter, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Vienna Christmas Market by Marc Richter, auf Flickr

Hofburg theatre, Viena by Paco, auf Flickr

Hofburg.2 by Michael Dittrich, auf Flickr

Hofburg Wien zur blauen Stunde by Marcus Rahm, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Vienna | Wien by Seva Zelikov, auf Flickr

Aspernbrücke, Wien by kareszzz, auf Flickr

Minoritenplatz panorama - Wien by kareszzz, auf Flickr


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

My favourite city in the world :cheers: keep the pics coming


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Hundertwasserhaus by CROMEO, auf Flickr

Hundertwasserhaus by chayawita, auf Flickr

Katholische Kirche St. Peter by Pablo Fernández, auf Flickr

Theseus Temple Vienna by Marc Richter, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Kirche am Steinhof (Art Nouveau Church)*

DSC_1107.jpg by Peter Karall, auf Flickr

DSC_1106.jpg by Peter Karall, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Peterskirche at Night by Mike Bakker, auf Flickr

View of Vienna City Hall by Mike Bakker, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Christmas in Vienna*​
Ohne Titel by Ayla Olwani, auf Flickr

Vienna by Ville Virta, auf Flickr

Christmas in Vienna by Toni G Rey, auf Flickr

KarlsKirche at Christmas, Vienna by ncs1984, auf Flickr

Frohe Weihnachten! Merry Christmas! by Tobias, auf Flickr

Vienna Christmas Market by Marc Richter, auf Flickr

Vienna City by Martin Zurek, auf Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Night Vienna in winter


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful Vienna!


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Winter in Vienna*​
Rathaus - Vienna by Bruno Pereira, auf Flickr

Christmas lights all over (Michaelerplatz) by Gerhard (thanks for 7 MILLIONS !), auf Flickr

Metastasiogasse Wien by Max260392, auf Flickr

Advent in Wien 3 by Christian Hellmich, auf Flickr

Kunsthistorisches Museum Wien by Max260392, auf Flickr

Belvedere 3 by Andreas W., auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Ankeruhr​*
Ankeruhr by Wilhelm Chang 張威廉, auf Flickr

Die Ankeruhr by Helmut Reichelt, auf Flickr



*Volksgarten​*
The Theseus Temple and the Vienna City Hall by Johann Gumilar, auf Flickr



*Kahlenbergerdorf*​
The Kahlenbergdorf by Johann Gumilar, auf Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful Vienna! I was there last month and i get in love with the city! Here's some pictures a took:

Schloss Schönbrunn by Leo Rod, en Flickr

Schloss Schönbrunn by Leo Rod, en Flickr

And one of the reasons i went there: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Mozart by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Schloss Schönbrunn wow！


----------

